# Paslode framer wont fire



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

What doyou mean that the gas is good? There are two very common gas problems.

You can have a cyliynder that sounds like it has lots of gas from the sound when you depress the tip, but it can not be enough pressure to fill the gun.

The second one is to check the expiration date stamped on the gas cylinder. "Old" gas looses it's power.

Have brought mine in to be repaired, only to be embarrasingly shown that these were the problems.

There can also be a problem with the safety contact in the tip.


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

Ditto.........what he said. The gas has a fairly short life.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

were the fuel cells stored out in the cold.. if so this can shorten the cells life..


----------

